# Fuel Economy



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

I have just got back from France in our Swift Kon Tiki 2.8 Fiat.

We have only returned 18 to the gallon on some parts of the trip but 23 on other parts. Overall we have achieved about 22 to the gallon is this as good as I can expect?

We did have four on board an a scooter on the back.

Also was doing about 75mph on motor way when we got 18 but slowed up and got the higher mph

Is this as good as it gets?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Luigi said:


> I have just got back from France in our Swift Kon Tiki 2.8 Fiat.
> 
> Is this as good as it gets?


Too right it is mate. With all that weight at those sort of speeds, i would consider that to be an excellent return.
Put it this way, I run an American RV at 7,5 tonnes, 36 ft, 6,5 T.D. Even with a very light foot at 56, she returns about 13mpg.
Feel better now?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got a 2.5TD Fiat, fully loaded I get 25mpg on the motorway as long as I keep it under 55mph. If I do 70mph, my fuel economy is more like 15-18mpg!

What I tell myself is I used to roughly get that kind of mpg when I had a car and caravan and had to tow it and it wasn't as enjoyable as a motorhome.

Snelly.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I have no experience of the 2.8 Fiat, only 2.5 TDi Fiats.
My Hymer B644, weight 3.5 Tonnes I averaged nearly 30 mpg over 6,000 miles ( best tank average 37 mpg in France.
My Hymer B694, weight 4 Tonnes and tag axle, average 25 mpg over 6,000 miles.

I suspect rather too much loud pedal and the coachbuilt shape.


----------



## 95502 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good to hear the Hymer A Class gives s good return, that's the motorhome we quite fancy, makes sense when you look at the aerodynamic shape.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O In the words of long ago *'You Lucky People'*. :wink:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Fuel economy*

:lol: Filled up last night and have just worked out our MPG we did one journey from Newquay to North wales filled up on leaving and drove a steady 60-70mph all way up on motorways or dual carriageways. I am so happy to have worked that out at @29mpg.(or should I say web worked it out!!)

345 miles 52.59 Litres. Fully loaded as you can imagine bikes all gear wetsuits kayaks and body boards

Fiat 2.5jtd only 7weeks old so hopefully when it eases up a bit the mpg may get better??

Regards

Rich   :wink:


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Just checked my mpg on a run through middle Wales down to Swansea and returned only 19 mpg on a 2.8 JTD fiat engine with 3000 on the clock. Hope it gets better!


----------



## 96797 (Nov 25, 2005)

Just back from 1700 miles in France in our Hymer 584,W reg, best run gave us 31.6 mpg, and total overall was 29.8 mpg. Cruising at a steady 90kph gave around 29 usually, if we put the foot down a bit, say 100 or 110 kph the mpg dropped by 10% straight away. 
Puffadder


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Some time ago I seem to remember a debate on another forum which suggested that the mpg from French diesel was a shade higher than from uk diesel.
Somethng to do with the sulphur content being less in the uk City diesel which is probably what most of us run on when in the uk.

If this is the case then comparing our mpg is likely to be pretty useless as it will vary according to the amount or lack of mileage in France.
There was also some belief that a percentage of bio-diesel was added to diesel fuel in France.


----------



## 89019 (May 12, 2005)

dethleffs fiat 2.5td average at a steady 50mph 29-31MPG ! Even if it only returned 1mpg i just luv her to bits
pete


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

12 year old Swift Kontiki. when I checked the MPG after buying 3 years ago it gave me a return of around 28. Quite happy with that. Was considering a 2.8 but if that is the general return I will stick with the 2.5.
Ian


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Now I feel much better

Renault Master / Devon monte carlo 2.8Tdi 3500kg

Average over 5 years 34mpg

Motorways, Italian/Spainish/Portugese/Dutch villages

Several mountain passes over 6000ft (one campsite at 4500ft)
In snow & ice & very hot temps
Also local shopping trips


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

Pete


That is good going by any standards, good for you.

Have you had trouble finding over night stops during the winter at skiing resorts?

Luigi


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We have had a Fiat Ducatto 1.9TD Mobilvetta Driver 52 for the last year, averaged about 23 mpg. Best we got was 27 mpg.
Picking up a Fiat Ducatto 2.8 idTD Swift Gazelle F59 next week, wondering what we might get out of that


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

On our maiden trip to Spain in our 747 I too was surprised with the MPG.

However, after some advise from the gang here I have tried different driving styles over the last few weekends and It has improved consumption

Link to previous discussions

Hugh

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-467-0.html


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> We have had a Fiat Ducatto 1.9TD Mobilvetta Driver 52 for the last year, averaged about 23 mpg. Best we got was 27 mpg.


Chris,

That's very good, do you have "Blues &Two's" fitted on it :?:  

Don


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Now there's an idea :idea: :lol:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Don't be so childish, if you listen to the more experienced people on this site it could save you money.

Anyway, the wind sails work well although a little inconvenient when going under low bridges and Tunnels

H


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Not actually stopped at high level in ski time

Left Lake Garda (temp 85F) September 20
Stopped at Toblach/Dobiaco Alt 4500ft next day temp -7C & 30cm snow

Week later stopped at Heiligenblutt (Aust) & crossed the Grossglockner (8200 ft )into the Tyrol region - will put some pics on when I have rescanned them _ lost the scanned pics in a PC crash

In Austria (Also at Toblach) people were comming in to set up camp for the whole ski season
All sites we called at were fully booked from November on

We have also travelled through France (sailed into Zebrugge) after a very heavy overnight blizard (temp -7c at mid day)
The whole of France was in Chaos Mway was closed for 5+ hrs at Orange after a fatal accident
So camped overnight in an Aires Nr Perpignon (decided at 23.00 hr that I was getting tired)
Met two vans (both winterised) with water frozen solid in the pipes & tanks Blue gas didnt work. Dont know how they got on they chose to sleep in their frozen vans with no food or heating outside a closed service area
Had they travelled on we would at least have given them warm food & drink


----------



## 96405 (Sep 29, 2005)

any 1 drive a petrol? i do ,cant write any more due to crying in to the depths of my laptop


----------

